# Tractor/blower set up for residential



## ry_rock (Jul 21, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I want to thank everyone in advance for your time and expertise.
Please no brand bashing or bashing others

I realize that brand support close to home is important. 

I am looking to add another piece of equipment for residential snow, I have pretty much decided on another tractor with an inverted blower, but am always open to new ideas and suggestions.

From your experience what size tractor HP, Make and Model, Transmission set up is ideal? 

Would you run an inverted blower? If so, what size, Make Model?

What accessories are needed or what have you got and not needed on either tractor or blower?

Would you get a loader for the tractor? 

Thank you again!!


----------



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

You should read/subscribe to the "Switching to Blowing Service" thread... LOADS of great info in there. 

For what it's worth, we are running a New Holland TL100A deluxe with a Normand 92-280 inverted and we just bought a John Deere 5101E with another Normand 92-280 inverted.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I'm looking into a Pronovost P-INV-92 since the Normand dealer is a competitor http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=162994 .

Either will be renting a tractor or putting it on a 5100e.


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

Mark Oomkes;2026774 said:


> I'm looking into a Pronovost P-INV-92 since the Normand dealer is a competitor http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=162994 .
> 
> Either will be renting a tractor or putting it on a 5100e.


How may hours do you have on your 5100E, how long have you owned it and what is your overall thoughts of this tractor.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

CAT 245ME;2028510 said:


> How may hours do you have on your 5100E, how long have you owned it and what is your overall thoughts of this tractor.


I don't own one yet.....just a 5101e.


----------



## GMC Driver (Sep 9, 2005)

Kubota M7040 here with the Pronovost Inverted 96" (IIRC). Somedays wish we had a bit more tractor on it, but it does the trick. There's a few videos of it floating around. We have a HLA 10' blade with the parallell lift on the front, as this setup is used primarily for clearing roadways in developments.

www.facebook.com/LakesideLandscapeInc/videos/vb.136587146540845/334527520080139/?type=2&theater


----------



## ry_rock (Jul 21, 2011)

GMC Driver;2028828 said:


> Kubota M7040 here with the Pronovost Inverted 96" (IIRC). Somedays wish we had a bit more tractor on it, but it does the trick. There's a few videos of it floating around. We have a HLA 10' blade with the parallell lift on the front, as this setup is used primarily for clearing roadways in developments.
> 
> www.facebook.com/LakesideLandscapeInc/videos/vb.136587146540845/334527520080139/?type=2&theater


Great Videos


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

GMC Driver;2028828 said:


> Kubota M7040 here with the Pronovost Inverted 96" (IIRC). Somedays wish we had a bit more tractor on it, but it does the trick. There's a few videos of it floating around. We have a HLA 10' blade with the parallell lift on the front, as this setup is used primarily for clearing roadways in developments.
> 
> www.facebook.com/LakesideLandscapeInc/videos/vb.136587146540845/334527520080139/?type=2&theater


Stupid phone, apparently my reply was lost in the ether.

I'm glad there was no heavy breathing, but a bit disappointed that the camera guy didn't keep up with the tractor.

Is that the same drive you videoed while you were plowing it with the 5500?


----------



## GMC Driver (Sep 9, 2005)

Ya that's the same driveway. It always ends up being too much for a truck at some point through the season.

I'll let Wendy know she needs to put a bit more effort into her directing skills next time.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

How did I know it was going to be Wendy's fault?


----------



## Rickysnow (Aug 24, 2013)

Mark Oomkes;2029198 said:


> How did I know it was going to be Wendy's fault?


Mark, if you are looking for an operator for the tractor. I would be interested, and have experience.
Rick


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Rickysnow;2035179 said:


> Mark, if you are looking for an operator for the tractor. I would be interested, and have experience.
> Rick


We absolutely are looking for operators.

Give our office a call or you can email through our website.

Thanks!


----------

